# B14 GA16DNE potential



## jonz (Mar 2, 2016)

I've been using this car for a year now and wondering what it has to offer (performance) I have b13 GA16DE ECCS before (sold it)and its seems like DE 
has more to offer than DNE (doubts..) its my daily drive

option 1 N/A set up 
install APEXI SAFC (lean <2krpm rich >2krpm)
install high comp 76mm piston ( wondering if honda d16Y or zc is 76 or 75 and searching for high comp 76mm)
install 4-1 headers
instal e13 tranny (low gear 1-2-3) other option is to use adresort tranny(expirement)
a friend of mind told me to program the ECU but we have to step down from obd2-1, so my option is to use SAFC instead of chipped ECU

option 2 Turbo set up

install a turbo from suzuki f6A t25 mounted to exhaust manifold (ported head/DE exhaust manifold then mount turbo on it)
front side mount intercooler from 180sx (other option is intercooler from isuzu bighorn, mitsubishi pajero, or toyota 4efte)
custom pipping 
walbro pump 
fuel pressure regular 
apexi SAFC 
intake manifold swap (removing DNE intake manifold and replacing with DE)
installing DE ijectors (will fit to DE fuel rail) 260cc right?


with above option, both set up suggest for step down from obd1-2 

appreciate your comments and suggestion


----------



## carguy101 (Aug 28, 2016)

somebody correct me if im wrong. but from what i know, the GA16DNE is a de-tuned version of the DE (though i think the DNE sounds better when revved high). The DNE has a larger throttle body diameter than the DE (i dunno why it has 5 less horsepower...) did not come with O2 sensor, and EGR (depending on region). it also doesnt have the variable cam timing solenoid thingy (might be the reason for less power)

Perhaps the DNE has more power potential due to the larger intake diameter? (capable of flowing more air)

From what I know, all cars that came with the GA16DNE engine are OBD1 (again, might be depending on your region) 

also about the injectors, i think the injectors of DE and DNE are the same... 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonz (Mar 2, 2016)

thanks for the feedback, I used to have b13 with GA16DE ECCS (non-vtc) it revs better than my b14 with GA16DNE, as for ijectors, the sr20DE is bolt on to fuel rail of GA16DE. stock GA16DE is multipoint type (3 sprayer holes) while GA16DNE is single-point (1 sprayer hole). sr20DE ijector will not fit to GA16DNE fuel rail. so DNE is either OBD1 or 2, now I have to double check at test DE ECU to DNE if engine will start and runs like its original ECU


----------



## carguy101 (Aug 28, 2016)

sorry, you got me thinking. would you mind answering these questions for me? thanks...

So SR20 fuel injectors are bolt on to GA16DE fuel rail, and not on DNE fuel rail? does that mean the GA16DE injector would not fit in the DNE fuel rail? but would the fuel rail of the DE fit in the DNE? 
Does your GA16DNE come with an O2 sensor?

and FWIW intake of GA16DNE is similar to some Honda engines (The Sohc ones i think) so you could get CAI made for that (i got mine from a honda in the junk yard)...

If Youre planning to install the ECCS plenum of the DE (i dont know if it would fit) to your DNE, i would recommend installing the SR20 TB.

My DNE's exhaust manifold measures 1.5 inch, upgrade to 2 inch or 2.3" headers for more airflow (i dunno if you should go more than that if youre not gonna turbo) 
as for forced induction, i dont think you should go more than 6 Psi boost on stock internals if you want the engine to be reliable

I wouldnt be able to help much about the ECU tuning, data for the DNE is very scarce. But jim wolfe technology used to make ECUs for the GA16DE (again, i dunno if they still make them) but i dont know if it would work well with the DNE. 

EDIT: shave the heads to increase CR (for NA tuning only) and port and polish to improve the airflow. I think its better and cheaper to swap it with an SR20 instead, SR20 has more power potential than the tiny GA16...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonz (Mar 2, 2016)

carguy101 said:


> sorry, you got me thinking. would you mind answering these questions for me? thanks...
> 
> So SR20 fuel injectors are bolt on to GA16DE fuel rail, and not on DNE fuel rail? does that mean the GA16DE injector would not fit in the DNE fuel rail? but would the fuel rail of the DE fit in the DNE?
> Does your GA16DNE come with an O2 sensor?
> ...


haven't checked this thread

yes, SR20DE ijectors are bolt on to GA16DE but not for DNE. i have b13 ECCS before, ijectors got busted and use JDM sr20DE ijectors, fits well but runs rich, tried fitting to DNE but were not successful, noticed that DE ijectors has multi sprayer (3 in total) but DNE ijectors has single. my DNE has no 02 sensors.

now im using SAFC on it, manually tuned and still refining, so far, its doing fine throttle @ 25% lo and 50% hi, Ne points set to 1k, 2k, 3k, 4.5k, 5k, 5.5k,6k, 7.5k, setting lo throttle on -15, -10, 0, +5,+5,+10,+15,+15, on hi its -10,-5, +10, +15, +18, +20, +20, +20 respectively.. idle speed @ 800 bot on/off aircon, I got good FC now

next plan is installing ct09 turbo atleast 0.5bar on stock internals, hoping to squeeze few hp @ low boost, while the guys are nurturing sr20VE, DE, DET and VET (soon) doing GA16DNE+T on b14 would be unusual (fun)


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

I agree with CARguy101 that you would be much better off with going to the SR20DE. There is so much more info available and lots of high performance parts. There's many projects that you can look at where the SR20DE was upgraded to an SR20DET. You would need to use the SR20 accessories such as engine harness, ECU and intake manifold. You would have a good choice of injectors with different CC raings. The SAFC would be a good engine management tool.

I believe the earlier GA16's used only 2 rings; compression and oil. For turbo applications, this may not be good enough; you may end up with ring blow-out from boosting at higher levels.


----------

